# Signal am PROFIBUS-Stecker abgreifen



## Automatik-Holgi (27 Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde, 
ich würde gerne eine Meldeleuchte LED oder 24V-Lämpchen neben mein TD200 "zimmern",damit man schneller bzw. aus der Ferne erkennen kann, dass eine Meldung kommt. Daher möchte ich wissen, ob ich am PROFIBUS-Stecker (Busanschlußstecker mit Programmierschnittstelle) am TD200 ein 5V- bzw. 24V-Signal und GND irgendwie abgreifen kann, welches evtl. frei programmierbar ist, oder welches eigenständig bei einer programmierten "Textänderung" (Ereignis) ansteht. Das Bus-Netz besteht aus zwei CPU224 und einem TD200, an dem der o.a. Busanschlußstecker mit Programmierschnittstelle sitzt, welches wiederum mein PG über ein PC/PPI-USB-Kabel verbindet.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke und frohe Pfingsten
Holger


----------



## hausenm (27 Mai 2012)

*Sieht schlecht aus*

Hallo Holger
so direkt OHNE irgend etwas dazwischen sieht es schlecht aus.
Direkt am Busstecker wäre ein abgreifen der Bussignale möglich- 
über Vorwiederstand- bzw Optokoppler sind die Paket am Bus
zu sehen (flackern der LED) das sind aber definitiv nicht die Nachrichten.
Vielmehr handelt es sich bei dieser Anzeige um einen "Busmonitor" der den
gesamten Busverkehr sichtbar macht.
Für eine Anzeige neue Nachrichten müsste schob eine separater Slave mit
einem DO verwendet werden (TD200 hat meines issens nach keine programmierbare Ausgänge).
Ich denke über eine ET200 unn ein DO wirst du nicht umher kommen.
Grüße aus dem Reich der MitteM.


----------



## Ottmar (27 Mai 2012)

Hi!

Du könntest die Schnittstelle der CPU224 bei einer anstehenden Meldung in den frei programmierbaren Modus schalten und dann direkt an der Schnittstelle den PIN4 (RTS) setzen.
(Dies musst du dann natürlich mit einem Interrupt machen)

An diesen PIN4 dann eine Signalleuchte angeschlossen (im entferntesten Sinne über eine kleine Schaltstufe mit Relais) würde dir dann eine solche Anzeige bringen.
Dafür muss natürlich der PIN4 bis zu deinem Anzeigegerät durchverbunden sein.

Es handelt sich hier wohl nicht um den Profibus sondern um ein per PPI angeschlossenes Anzeigegerät, denn Profibus kann die CPU224 soweit ich weiß nicht.
Aber ist in diesem Fall sogar besser, denn dann hast du den PIN4 frei.


gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (27 Mai 2012)

Hallo, danke für Eure Antworten. Naja, ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, wie der Bus genau bezeichnet wird.Ich weiß nur, dass er nach meinen Wünschen funktioniert  mit Meldungen anzeigen und Datenaustausch zwischen den beiden CPU's.
Ottmar, könntest Du mir grob erklären, wie man dazu die Programmierung in STEP7/MW vornimmt? Die frei programmierbare Kommunikation schaltet man über den Sondermerker SM30.? oder so ein, richtig? Wie macht man das mit dem Interrupt? (entschuldige meine Unkenntnis) Bedeutet das, dass das Signal vorübergehend ansteht und danach das Programm erst weiterläuft?
Was die Hardware betrifft: Könnte das funktionieren, wenn man 2-3 LED's in Reihe von Pin4 nach GND anschließt?
Danke im voraus.
Holger


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2012)

Also bevor du dir das "Gebastel" mit PIN4 antust, nimm doch einfach einen normalen Digital-Ausgang und schliesse da deine Meldeleuchte an. Ich glaub so machen das Abertausende Programmierer auf der ganzen Welt 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ottmar (27 Mai 2012)

Hi!

Wäre das für den Threadersteller eine Möglichkeit (ich denke daran wird er sicher auch zuerst gedacht haben), dann würde ja der Thread nicht existieren, oder? 
Ich gebe dir aber recht, einen einfachen Ausgang zu setzen wäre wohl die vernünftigste Variante.


Richtig, die frei programmierbare Schnittstelle aktivierst du über einen Sondermerker.
Danach musst du dann den zyklischen Programmablauf in relativ kurzen Abständen unterbrechen und den PIN4 auf 1 setzen.
Es gibt dazu zeitgesteuerte Interrupts, die eigentlich in der Hilfe von MircoWin relativ gut beschrieben sind.
Auch wie der PIN4 (RTS) gesetzt wird sollte da beschrieben sein.


gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (27 Mai 2012)

Nun,liebe Leute, die Sache mit DO anschließen kam mir eigentlich nicht in den Sinn . Ich werde deswegen mal (wenn das Produkt aus den Faktoren Lust und Zeit gefühlt sehr hoch ist ) das Hilfe-Menü von MircoWin durchsuchen. Aber nochmal zur Hardware..meinste, dass es so möglich wäre mit den LED's,Ottmar?


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

eine ganz "schwule" Idee nach 3 Bier:
könntest du nicht mit den Drähten der Versorgungsspannung des Panels was zaubern?
Ggf. was aufmodulieren und dann wieder rausfiltern?

MfG


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (28 Mai 2012)

Moin, da weiß ich jetzt mal gar nicht, wie Du das meinst. Magst mir das mal eben erläutern? Ggf. kippst Du Dir noch einen rein 
Holgi


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

eben eine Wechselspannung oder eine andere Spannung aufmodulieren und am Montageort des Panels wieder rausfiltern

*LOL*
gerade HIER gefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/41-Zwei-Klingeln-über-einen-Klingel-Draht
so in der Art etwa


MfG


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (28 Mai 2012)

Hab ich zwar nicht verstanden, aber danke trotzdem ..


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

du gibst am Ursprungsort der Versorgungsspannung für´s Panel pos. Halbwellen auf die beiden Drähte (mit höherer Spannung als jetzt) und filterst die Spannung am Ort des Panels wieder raus und glättest sie --> das ist deine Versorgungsspannung

Nun gibtst du am Ursprungsort der beiden Drähte bei Bedarf neg. Halbwellen drauf und bringst mit denen deine LED zum Leuchten

MfG


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (28 Mai 2012)

Achso, du meinst,dass ich die Spannungen quasi überlagere.. Hab aber keinen Plan, wie ich das Ganze realisieren könnte.. 
Die Spannungsversorgung ist ein 24VDC-4A-Netzteil mit Glättkondensator (<5% Restwelligkeit). Damit wird die SPS, deren Ein- und Ausgänge incl. Sensoren und Aktoren,  ein bißchen LED-Beleuchtung und eben das externe TD200 betrieben.
Wie müßte ich vorgehen, wenn ich die Spannung modulieren will?
MfG


----------

